# Any one else working on fat acceptance?



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I have decided to quit trying to lose weight and to just live and to accept myself as a fat person. 

I am not saying that I am going to go hog wild and eat everything in sight or quit exercising and taking my medications and supplements; I am just saying that I am fat and I refuse to be ashamed of it any more.

This last diet I was on was really making me sick; I was only doing it so I could be thin for my daughter's wedding. I wasn't losing if for her, just my parents, who constantly put me down for being fat; I was also trying to get tiny so my former husband wouldn't make a big joke of me--like he always did--whether I was fat or thin--but especially when I had gained weight after our daughter was born.

But now, since my daughter has decided to get married in The Bahamas, I can't go (can't afford it) so I don't have to lose weight any more.

It is a fantastic relief!

Thanks for reading and letting me see it in print.

Now I can get on with my life and work on rebuilding some of my lost self-esteem!

That Jane Pauley show yesterday really got me all pumped up and feeling good!

Leilanistar


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Becky said:


> I've accepted myself the way I am. I'm not skinny, I'm not overly fat, I'm kinda chubby and jiggly. I like it


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...right, Becky! :b

I also saw a fat girl at Fred Meyer last evening working behind the service desk--looking all fat, pretty, and nice; I could tell she felt good about herself! It made me feel good to see her.

It made me feel good to read your post, Becky! :lol

Lielanistar :banana :sas :thanks


----------



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

That is so awesome! Your post is an inspiration for many


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Good for you Leilanistar, women are beautiful in all different shapes and sizes, don't you feel pressured


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

wishful_thinking said:


> Good for you Leilanistar, women are beautiful in all different shapes and sizes, don't you feel pressured


 :agree 
Women of any shape or size can be attractive and sexy.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you dear SA friends; your posts made me cry. :sas :thanks :cry :yay 

(they are tears of joy from feeling loved)... :lol 

TGIF!!!! I get to go home tonight and play with my dogs--Ebony and Noel. :banana 

Love to you, :hug 
Leilanistar opcorn Yes, I love popcorn and I am going to have some tonight and not feel guilty about it.


----------



## Ryanoles (Aug 4, 2004)

It's not what's on the outside that counts, it's what's on the inside.


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

Please do try to make it to your daughter's wedding. you will regret if you abstain from such opportunity. Your old husbad soubds like a misarable jerk and he should not be taken seriously. Be glad he is a former husband  You are on the track by accapting who you are you can strat from a plato and work on exposing the most attractive sides of you . 
Best wishes Alex


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you Alex,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Please do try to make it to your daughter's wedding. you will regret if you abstain from such opportunity.


Yes, I would regret it terribly. Her soon to be mother-in-law is also a porker, like me, but it doesn't seem to bother _her_! :stu

Suzi


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> It's not what's on the outside that counts, it's what's on the inside.


Unfortunately, my family (back East--not my family here) thinks only in terms of the numbers on the scale.

I guess it is time for me to teach them a lesson or two about self-acceptance, right?! :con

Suzi


----------

